# expandable container home approval



## jplleet (Jun 23, 2021)

hi i am looking at expandable container homes to live in as they are cheap and affordable. i was wondering if getting approval from council for these would be hard? 

thanks.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

It varies on different councils. You need to ask your local council.


----------



## jplleet (Jun 23, 2021)

i am in rural nsw and have heard i can put it on trailer so i dont need to get DA?


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

jplleet said:


> i am in rural nsw and have heard i can put it on trailer so i dont need to get DA?


Some councils do not permit 'permanent' living in a 'mobile' home.


----------



## liane196999 (4 mo ago)

Ceiling height in Aus to be to code is 2.4 for a habitable building. Most of the exspandables are 2.2.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

From a Container home supplier.

Standard Expandable Container Home units will not pass a building permit.

The standard ceiling height needs to be a minimum of 2.4m and most units are 2.25m in ceiling height.

Alternatively a unit can be put on a trailer, and then it would be regarded as an expandable caravan or tiny house. And it wouldn’t then need a building permit.

But it is always recommend you consult your council if that’s the case with their regulations.


----------



## trevor.s (1 mo ago)

At least one Chinese manufacturer (*WZH*) will custom-build an "*extra tal*l" expandable container house with 2400 ceilng height. Unfortunately, it's too tall to fit through the door of a 40' HQ container. Shipping by Flat Rack container costs extra $'s. 
Custom-build "*extra tall*" + costlier shipping = extra $4000 (approximately) per unit = less than 1/2 cost of tiny house trailer


----------

